# Fehler bei installation von Eggdrop



## noxing (2. Mai 2004)

Also ich habe einen VServer gemietet dort habe ich Tcl und GNU C Compiler 
drauf getan GNU C Compiler  war schon drauf (tcl8.3.4) und dann habe ich den
eggdrop1.6.15 drauf getan, jetzt habe ich in putty alles so eingegeben
zuerst für tcl:
tar -zxvf tcl8.3.4.tar.gz 
cd tcl8.3.4/unix 
./configure --prefix=$HOME --enable-shared
make install
export TCLLIB=$HOME/lib
export TCLINC=$HOME/include
export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$HOME/lib
-----------------------
jetzt von eggdrop:
tar xvzf eggdrop1.6.15.tar.gz
cd eggdrop1.6.15.tar.gz
./configure --with-tcl-inc=$HOME/include --with-tcl-lib=$HOME/lib
make config
make
( NACH MAKE KOMMT FOLGENDER FEHLER:
./eggdrop: error while loading shared libraries: libtcl8.3.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
make: *** [modegg] Error 127 )
make install
(config ändern)
./eggdrop -m eggdrop.conf
____________________________________-
MEINE FRAGE IST WO IST DER FEHLER WAS MACHE ICH FALSCH
BIITE HELFT MIR WEITER


----------



## noxing (2. Mai 2004)

Eggdrop v1.6.15 (C) 1997 Robey Pointer (C) 2003 Eggheads
[18:59] --- Loading eggdrop v1.6.15 (Sun May  2 2004)
[18:59] Module loaded: server
[18:59] Module loaded: ctcp
[18:59] Module loaded: channels
[18:59] Module loaded: irc
[18:59] *** shoutcast.tcl v1.02 by domsen <domsen@domsen.org> succesfully loaded. turn it up baby.
[18:59] Tcl error in file 'omm.conf':
[18:59] invalid command name "r"
    while executing
"r"
    invoked from within
"bind pubm - "[r]" badword"
    (file "scripts/Badword-1.3.tcl" line 45)
    invoked from within
"source scripts/Badword-1.3.tcl"
    (file "omm.conf" line 168)
[18:59] * CONFIG FILE NOT LOADED (NOT FOUND, OR ERROR)
sponsor@marlt:~/eggdrop$


----------



## RedWing (2. Mai 2004)

Hi noxing!
kann es sein das du die Aktionen in zwei getrennten Shells machst?
(Wegen der LD_LIBRARY_PATH die muss natürlich dort bekannt sein wo das Programm ausgeführt wird um die notwendigen Laufzeitbibliotheken zu laden)

viele Grüsse

RedWing


----------

